# "The Art of the Planted Aquarium" international Championship 2008 (live)



## Champagnero (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi,

I just wanted to inform you about an interesting event here in Germany. It's an international Championship for Aquarium decorators,. It will be held live, so the competitioners will work while visitors watch. All Competitioners will get the same tank (100x50x50cm ~66 gal) and have to bring their own hardscape, plants and substrate.

You can get further informations on their website at http://www.planted-aquarium.de/

I think it's really an innovative idea to setup a live show. I know that for this reason not all good aquascapers will be able to participate. At all I still hope it'll be an interesting show .

Regards,
Tobi


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: "The Art of the Planted Aquarium" international Championship 2008 (live)*

Its an interesting event thats for sure. Quite demanding as well - you need good preparation before entering. 
A good idea would be to have en copi of what you would do, and then take the tank down piece by piece and put it up... Could work well.

Im thinking of joining if i can get the crew from www.akvarieplanter.dk to help.


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

*Re: "The Art of the Planted Aquarium" international Championship 2008 (live)*

Just a thing: I find the entry fee so high ! 100 €, it is to much for a competition with 60 participants, no ?


----------



## Champagnero (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: "The Art of the Planted Aquarium" international Championship 2008 (live)*

Hi,

i think that the entry fee is rather high too (especially for the hobbyist). The event manager Harald Soßna told me that everyone who participates gets 4 extra tickets for the event (worth around 40€) and after the contest you can sell all your equipment (plants, hardscape, substrate etc.) in a bundle with the contesttank and will get some money back. It's the first time this contest is held and maybe in the future there will be some changes?!
The prices for the 1st to 3rd place are very nice. 3000€ for the winner, 2000€ for the 2nd and 1000€ for the 3rd.

Best Regards,
Tobi


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: "The Art of the Planted Aquarium" international Championship 2008 (live)*



Champagnero said:


> It's an international Championship for Aquarium decorators,.


Aquarium decorators. That sounds about right. This hobby has completely jumped the shark.


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: "The Art of the Planted Aquarium" international Championship 2008 (live)*

Do someone know more about the rules? I have like 3 guys with me who wants to participate with 2 scapes/setups - is it only allowed to be one person, or can you be 2-3 guys a tank?

Any rules on what material that can be used? Can wood and rocks be pregrown with mosses/ferns? Or do you have to tie it freshly on?

Anyone knows this or where i can ask?


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: "The Art of the Planted Aquarium" international Championship 2008 (live)*



TWood said:


> Aquarium decorators. That sounds about right. This hobby has completely jumped the shark.


I don't think our european friends get the 'jump the shark' reference.. 

Well, they have happy days there too, I guess.


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: "The Art of the Planted Aquarium" international Championship 2008 (live)*

Well i got it... but i dont think you have to see it as "this hobby" has changed to the worse...

Its more like some new areas has been opened and new possibilities for using techniques from this hobby to make something else... Planted tank, Aquascape or aquarium decoration... its not 3 seperate things...

So maybe you dont fancy the big attention, the aquascaping contest show.

Well - people do like to see how a scape is put up, and they dont want to see the mr. and mrs. Slippers tank. They want Amano, Oliver Knott and Jeff Senske...

Its nice to look at, and these people carry alot of the attention when they put up a tank - just look at the replies when Jeff puts up a new tank... Every one likes to look.


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: "The Art of the Planted Aquarium" international Championship 2008 (live)*

Well - i got chosen and are hopefully at Hannover all 3 days...

My entry:



> _*Untamed Coast *_
> 
> _My vision is to create a representation of the wild coasts in Denmark. This type of landscape is truly unique in what Denmark has to offer to the nature around Europe.
> Rocky beaches and torn cliffs define the edges of the beautiful wild forest and the low swampy area that follows, with its tangled trees and mossy hills, small bushes and green open fields in a hilly landscape.
> ...




So im going to redo my 250L - and practice on hardscaping for the next two month


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: "The Art of the Planted Aquarium" international Championship 2008 (live)*

Its just words. In the translation I guess they are using the word decoration instead of aquascaping. Big deal! Sounds cool to me! Its like the iron man aquascaping contest that was held at the AGA convention. Sounds interesting. Do they have a WEB site? Will they take photos of the event for people to see after its over? That would make it much more of an international event, otherwise it is just a local thing that you have to be there to appreciate!


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: "The Art of the Planted Aquarium" international Championship 2008 (live)*

Well - Hannover is pretty big. There will be estimated 50000 people coming around.

http://www.planted-aquarium.de/

Ill hope i get a chance to take photos - we are 4 there are going. Some of my friends has been chosen too with their :



> *Mystery on the Moor *
> 
> _In Denmark we have one of the largest High Moors in Western Europe. My vision is to create a design, that reflects the unique characteristics of the Danish High Moor. Windswept slopes of green and orange, with crippled trees and crooked bushes. Much of our lokal folklore is written around the High Moor and it's many mysteries.
> 
> ...


----------



## Champagnero (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: "The Art of the Planted Aquarium" international Championship 2008 (live)*

Hi,

I'll take a lot of photos during the show (i'm reporting for a local plant community during the whole time). I think the photos will be available through the offical website too. Of course all photos are going to be published on the german plant community website. (www.flowgrow.de).

At the moment there are 35+ contest entrants from different countries.

Best Regards,
Tobi


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: "The Art of the Planted Aquarium" international Championship 2008 (live)*

Tobi - be sure to come around and say hello


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: "The Art of the Planted Aquarium" international Championship 2008 (live)*

Tobi - do you know if were are allowed to sell other things than plants - like equipment and tools we bring with us?


----------



## Champagnero (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: "The Art of the Planted Aquarium" international Championship 2008 (live)*

Hi Kristoffer,

of course i'll come around and say hello. 
I've spoken with the organizer of this event and it is no problem to sell equipment tools etc. after the show.

Best Regards
Tobi


----------

